# Uses for detecting gas leaks?



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

I've read that K9s can detect a natural gas or propane leak, before some of the company's equipment does. I've used some of the detection equipment, and if that statement is true, that's impressive. As they are highly sensitive. 

Does anyone know what's involved with training a dog to detect these type of leaks? I work for a natural gas company, but I am not directly involved with operations. But my dog needs a job to do, and this may benefit both him and my company.

Just curious if anyone has any knowledge in the area.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It would be like any other detector dog training. David Frost or Renee Utley (Ladylaw) would probably be your best resource--I can throw training aids for imprinting cadaver but leaking propane canisters no matter how small not sure about that.

I had to proof my dogs on natural gas. (cadaver dogs) - Ironically before he was proofed on it he alerted to a leak at a meter where I worked (I would go out and train on the grounds in the weekend) and I mentioned something about it at the office and sure enough, they were out fixing it the next day (similar compounds)


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

hey thanks Jocoyn. That's awesome about your dog detecting the leak. Amazing. I have zero knowledge in the area of detection. For your cadaver dog, do you get called when there is a search? Or does someone else handle your dog during the operations?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I handle him. I am a member of a SAR team and we only respond to requests from law enforcement.

Actually all certifications are specific to the dog/handler pair.


----------

